# New 2019 TTRS owner



## Elgatowis (Feb 28, 2017)

I just bought a 2019 TTRS, it was a CPO with only 3k miles on it. It is an amazing car, but I have a question about launch control. When I did my first launch the roads were a bit damp, not wet. but it had rained a few hours before. The wheels spun and did a wheel hop, it was not smooth, made me nervous something broke. sounded harsh... I have a 2012 TTS APR tuned to 400HP and have done many launches before and never felt anything like that.. Also I heard the LC was limited to 200, is there any way to find out how many have been done?

thanks!


----------



## MKranz (May 14, 2000)

It wouldn’t happen to be Turbo Blue with no tech package and fixed spoiler delete, would it?

If so, I can tell you the answer to # of LC launches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elgatowis (Feb 28, 2017)

*well*

Turbo blue yes, but has Tech Pkg, bought in CT.


----------

